# Better to stay married.



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

A news story caught my eye yesterday. It was the new rules associated with Swiss Brothels. 

This really doesn't sound like something I would find pleasant..

New Swiss Brothel rules



> [
> Both 'doggy style' and 'reverse cowgirl' allow for the woman to face away from her sexual partner, avoiding face-to-face contact.
> Other measures for protecting the health of sex workers include ventilating rooms for at least 15 minutes after each customer, and washing bed sheets and hand towels at a temperature of at least 60 degrees each time.
> It also recommends sex workers to wear a mouth and nose covering at all times.
> ...


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Nor I. I don't think the brothels here in NV have reopened yet, but casinos can reopen soon - not that I care about either!


----------

